# I’m on the wait list for the Fractal FM3 Floor Unit



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Just announced yesterday. 

https://www.fractalaudio.com/tmp/190423-Fractal-Audio-Announces-the-FM3-Amp-Modeler-MultiFX.pdf


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

based only on the PDF attachment I’ve already loved it, passed judgment, hated it and sold the unit..., can’t wait to actually get one though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Surprised there isnt an actual thread.

Also its the fm3


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Surprised there isnt an actual thread.
> 
> Also its the fm3


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Surprised there isnt an actual thread.


I'm not. 
Gear related news travels pretty slow around here with the exception of a few


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm not.
> Gear related news travels pretty slow around here with the exception of a few


Well given Im a fractal guy and a regular poster, Im still surprised.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

There's at least 2 threads on TGP - and one of them is probably close to 100 pages. 

But they're all gear sluts, we're responsible hard-working pro and amateur muso's.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Based on what I'm seeing, I bet they have an AX8 replacement in the works. I'd be excited to give that one a whirl.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought Fm3 replace the ax8 already?


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I have seen an uptick in sellers looking to offload the Ax8 before the anticipated obsolete price drop.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jaymeister said:


> I have seen an uptick in sellers looking to offload the Ax8 before the anticipated obsolete price drop.


that’s awesome, digital gear is great to try second hand


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Based on what I'm seeing, I bet they have an AX8 replacement in the works. I'd be excited to give that one a whirl.


That's what the FM3 is.

Personally I hope an fx8 replacement incorporating the FC6 layout happens, but who knows.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Where do the tubes go?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Where do the tubes go?


is ‘in your butt’ an appropriate answer?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

metallica86 said:


> I thought Fm3 replace the ax8 already?





Budda said:


> That's what the FM3 is.


Seems more like a "mini" version. I'll keep watching to see if they release something larger.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Seems more like a "mini" version. I'll keep watching to see if they release something larger.


Kind of doubtful. They incorporated the FASlink so you can power the FC footswitches if you need to expand. Unfortunately those FC's are not exactly cheap - but you don't *have* to use that for said feature expansion.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Direct correlation?

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...-is-time-consuming.236274/page-3#post-2445656


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> is ‘in your butt’ an appropriate answer?


Lol, I restrained myself from posting the same answer.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Seems more like a "mini" version. I'll keep watching to see if they release something larger.


I believe they won’t. The FC line will work with the FM3.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> based only on the PDF attachment I’ve already loved it, passed judgment, hated it and sold the unit..., can’t wait to actually get one though.


That’s the whole hundred page TGP thread in one sentence.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> is ‘in your butt’ an appropriate answer?


That's about what I expected


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> That's about what I expected


not sure why you asked


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I believe they won’t. The FC line will work with the FM3.


Too bad. Looks like a cool unit, but just not for me. There may be a used one in my future if there's a good deal to be had.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> not sure why you asked


Shit disturbing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Shit disturbing.


excellent. we are after the same thing


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> excellent. we are after the same thing


I had a couple drinks, couldn't stand you having all the fun any more.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I had a couple drinks, couldn't stand you having all the fun any more.


just remember, you don’t need drinks to have fun


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I read the 13 pages in the AX8 subforum at the Fractal board.

Yeesh.

Curious to see what people do with the FM3. Currently it's not something I want or feel any need to get, but I'm sure there's a lot of folks who will be quite happy with theirs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And of course with some more reading, an employee answering one of my questions, suddenly it may make more sense. But not enough sense to pursue at the moment.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Apparently the amp modelling is way better. Guess the older stuff didn't sound “real” after all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Apparently the amp modelling is way better. Guess the older stuff didn't sound “real” after all.


It all sounds real, newer just sounds better.

Use a digitech 2101 and that would satiate some folks needs too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

+1

I played out with a Zoom GFX-3 modeling some tones through a clean amp - in the late 90s. There are better solutions now, but the Zoom did the job, in a loud bandmix. I wouldn't use it now, though, since I have something much better.

In fact, I'm giving that old GFX-3 to a neighbor's son-in-law this weekend (his-n-hers baby shower), who's about to have twins and has no way of playing with headphones. It drives headphones directly and will allow him to rock out at the 3 AM without waking up everyone else. If will serve his purpose wonderfully. They're just tools, pick the one that works best for you. Simple, no?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> It all sounds real, newer just sounds better.
> 
> Use a digitech 2101 and that would satiate some folks needs too.


Ya, I’m just having fun. I use an AX8 and love it, I do however get a kick out of a lot of Fractal guys that think every update is “there” as far as sounding like a real amp, at least until the next update comes.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> is ‘in your butt’ an appropriate answer?


Already tried that. Regardless of the glass my tone wasn't any better. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

